# Living near chicken houses



## merc123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've found a house online but the only issue is that it's within 1,000 feet of two different chicken farms.  One has 4 houses the other 2.  I've experienced the chicken odor so I'm a bit wary.  Anyone live close to one?


----------



## sparky (Apr 26, 2010)

*chickens*

not only odor,but FLIES and lots of them,my brother has 4 houses and lives about 2000 ft from them


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 26, 2010)

We use to keep a boat up at a marina on lake lanier and ran with some people that had house boats so we would stay the whole weekend.
During the nights (and sometimes days) when the wind was right you couldnt barely stand stay outside for the smell! It was pretty bad.


----------



## marknga (Apr 26, 2010)

My folks live in Franklin County and I would guess that the nearest chicken house is a 3/4 mile away or so and some days ..... well some days it is rough. And the flies, the flies can be overwhelming.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 26, 2010)

We have them approx. 700' - 800' feet away..... The only time you ever smell them is when they are cleaning them out and that usually lasts a few days. The other down side is when they come to catch the chicken. They catch them all night and make enough noise that it keeps us awake....


----------



## merc123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm thinking that's the reason it hasn't sold because based on a website I found it originally listed for $225k (appraised is around $208) back in 2009 and it's now down to $123k.  They dropped it $31k in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 26, 2010)

Just remember if you do buy it....... Those chicken houses were there first, as were the people that run them. We have had folks that move in raise immortal cain about my grandfather's farm and it has been there for 60 years.........


----------



## maker4life (Apr 26, 2010)

The neighbors have four acroos the road from me and the only time I smell them is when they're loading up the spreader trucks .


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 26, 2010)

merc123 said:


> I'm thinking that's the reason it hasn't sold because based on a website I found it originally listed for $225k (appraised is around $208) back in 2009 and it's now down to $123k.  They dropped it $31k in the past 2 weeks.



Just remember its going to be hard to sell in the future too.


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

I got two horses next door and when the Wind is right ..........
I just can,t fathom buying a home next to that. And as Sarah say,s It,s gonna be hard to sell again. What looks like a Bargin now might not be so good one day.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 26, 2010)

maker4life said:


> The neighbors have four acroos the road from me and the only time I smell them is when they're loading up the spreader trucks .



That's probably because you're used to it. 


T


----------



## merc123 (Apr 27, 2010)

House wasn't even worth looking at.  I drove up to the chicken houses and you could definitely smell them.  You couldn't at the house, but it was a cooler day and the wind was swirling.  Anyway, on to the next house!  This next "good deal" will probably be next to a Satist cult.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 27, 2010)

some of my families house are a mile or so down the road....I'm about used to it but is ruff when its spread on the pasture a couple hundred feed from your house....and it doesnt' rain for 3 weeks like this year.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 27, 2010)

*Nothing like finding city folks*

looking for total perfection in the country.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 27, 2010)

If you find another house around chicken houses, they are not that bad.  I live around 1,000 feet from 4 of them.  Sure beats living beside a bunch of neighbors in a subdivision.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 27, 2010)

DYI hunting said:


> If you find another house around chicken houses, they are not that bad.  I live around 1,000 feet from 4 of them.  Sure beats living beside a bunch of neighbors in a subdivision.



Amen neighbor...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2010)

whitworth said:


> Nothing like finding city folks looking for total perfection in the country.



Not pointing this at the OP.......... But you know what else just burns me up..... These same folks who move up here from Florida or Atlanta or wherever they come from........ They get here and gripe and complain about things being the way they are and want it like it was where they came from............ Then WHY did you move here....... if it was so nice back "home" take your tail back where you came from.......


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 27, 2010)

My father-in-law hauled in a truckload of chicken poo to spread out in his garden. It was a HUGE mound. He wasn't ready to do anything with it so he covered the mound with a huge sheet of plastic. 

Let me tell ya..........the smell was horrendous. I thought something had died in his yard. The neighbor had called the gas company to come check for a leak. Then she called the law because she swore there was  a dead body nearby. No joke. 

I wouldn't live near a chicken farm if they GAVE me the house!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not pointing this at the OP.......... But you know what else just burns me up..... These same folks who move up here from Florida or Atlanta or wherever they come from........ They get here and gripe and complain about things being the way they are and want it like it was where they came from............ Then WHY did you move here....... if it was so nice back "home" take your tail back where you came from.......




Hey now............as much as I like where I live........I think Georgia is great. It would be my second choice of where to live.  Is it the city-folks you're talking about??


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have lived in Hall and now Jackson(1000ft. away from 5 chicken houses) and about 1 mile from Wayne Poultry.....Parents live in Lumpkin.....you are stuck with the smell....and I work at the Felony Probation Office in Gainesville right next to Mar-Jac and behind Pilgrims Pride....just tend to get use to it....I have been up here  for 4 years now.....transplant from Clayton/Henry County....I'll take chicken crap over trash and SMOG!


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 27, 2010)

I would rather live close to chicken houses than have nieghbors any day .


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 27, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> We use to keep a boat up at a marina on lake lanier and ran with some people that had house boats so we would stay the whole weekend.
> During the nights (and sometimes days) when the wind was right you couldnt barely stand stay outside for the smell! It was pretty bad.



that  probably wasn't the houses but the actual plants and processors....Flat Creek runs right through the middle of em' in Gainesville....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2010)

Georgia was built on chickens! Tasety ones!


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 27, 2010)

Got a Paper Company Mill 7 Miles away from my Cabin. You can lay in Bed at Night and tell if the Wind is out of the North.
We call it the Perry Perfume, Town is Perry fla.
It ain,t bad once you get used to it. Course Visitors sure complain.
Unicoidawg , I,m gonna have to move up from Fla. you got room?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 27, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Is it the city-folks you're talking about??


Sometimes......... but it's anyone who moves in and does nothing but complain and moan and groan........and there are a bunch of them.


----------



## merc123 (Apr 28, 2010)

I won't mind their chickens if they don't mind my race car   That's one of my concerns and things I look for is how close I am to folks.  Some just don't enjoy the sounds of a non-mufflered motor 'camming' in the driveway.


----------



## K80 (Apr 28, 2010)

Broilers don't have a bad smell for the most part unless they are being cleaned out like FD mentioned.  

Breeder houses to tend to have a worse smell than broilers due to how long a flock stays in the houses, they are still bearable for the most part.  I'm a member of a gun club that has two breeder houses close enough for the shot to land on the roof and the smell is very faint 99% of the time.  

Commercial egg houses are probably the worst to be close to. 
Odds are the two house farm is breeders and the four house farm is broilers.  

I’d suggest spending a lot of time around the place at different times of the day and night because the smell will be different at different times of the day and night.  If after doing that you find it acceptable go for it.

Did I mention that chicken litter smells like money to most of us in NE Georgia?


----------



## Mackey (Apr 28, 2010)

You know what it smells like to a chicken farmer? Ask any one of them that you know he will tell you "it smell like money".


----------



## toymn6366 (May 4, 2010)

got to love them 1/2 backs and city people that want it like it was where they come from. Had one that was going to buy my uncles house and was going to MAKE me tear down the chicken house close to it that we use for storage uncle backed out of sale to save the yankee from himself my family has been on this same farm since 1837


----------



## fishinbub (May 5, 2010)

whitworth said:


> looking for total perfection in the country.


----------



## bnew17 (May 6, 2010)

Merc i just bought a house out in the country. ALl of my neighbors have chickens....lots of them...i dont ever smell anything and kinda like hearing the roosters every 10-15 seconds. I love it out there.


----------

